# Weevils in Milk Bone Biscuits!!



## Ali B.

Has anyone ran into this problem?!?! I opened the cookie jar to give my GSD a Milk Bone biscuit and it was infested with these horrible looking black bugs!!!!!! My husband did some research online and discovered they are weevils. I WILL NEVER BUY ANOTHER BOX OF MILK BONES EVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy

Not me, but when I was a child you'd find them in the flour sometimes.


----------



## Chris Wild

Weevils can find their way just about anywhere and can turn up in any grain based product. I don't see any point in blaming Milk Bone, as it's highly unlikely they were there from the start and probably got into the biscuits long after they left the factory. Probably at the store where they were purchased.


----------



## onyx'girl

Extra protein! When I fed seed to my parrots we would get the miller moth larvae. I just kept it in the freezer.


----------



## Good_Karma

I used to shop at a store that often had flour contaminated with Indian Meal Moths. It wasn't the fault of the flour company, but rather the store had become infested. I switched to buying flour at a different store.


----------



## Veronica1

I've had a problem with bugs appearing in Calf-Manna - rabbit supplement and also fish food pellets. For the longest time my husband had been feeding the fish. One night I did it and noticed the pellets felt so much lighter. Sure enough - bugs had hollowed them out. Who knows how long we'd been feeding the fish bugged out pellets! Good reminder to look at the food before we feed it to them!


----------



## Lilie

Weevils can get into nearly anything on your shelf once they are brought in to the house. You might want to look at other products that you store near by the milk bones. Anything with flour - mac & cheese - hamburger helper - etc.


----------



## selzer

he he he. Once the pig ears had them yuck. 

My worst one was the Amish pancakes. I got this pancake mix from an Amish restaurant. And a few days later I made pancakes. I was halfway through eating one of them and I saw the weevil still alive and squiggling in my pancake. That was it for pancakes for a few years. 

I guess the Amish do not radiate their flour for bugs. Personally, I do not care if it causes me to turn green and glow, if it prevents a repeat of the above, I will eat radiated flour for the rest of my life.


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones

Ew-yick! Selzer, I'm with you. Radiate it, sift it, dose it with something but please no buggy pancakes! lol *shudder* I can only imagine the moments following that discovery haha


----------



## Toffifay

selzer said:


> I guess the Amish do not radiate their flour for bugs. Personally, I do not care if it causes me to turn green and glow, if it prevents a repeat of the above, I will eat radiated flour for the rest of my life.


I'm with you, on that one! The lesser of two Weevils!


----------



## selzer

Lol!!!


----------



## Dainerra

yep, weevils will infest pretty much anything made with flour. i keep mine in a air-tight container or in the freezer.


----------



## JudynRich

We found them in mini wheats...they can not get every single microscopic egg out of the grain products...I have heard of freezing grain products to kill the eggs.


----------



## Ali B.

selzer said:


> he he he. Once the pig ears had them yuck.
> 
> My worst one was the Amish pancakes. I got this pancake mix from an Amish restaurant. And a few days later I made pancakes. I was halfway through eating one of them and I saw the weevil still alive and squiggling in my pancake. That was it for pancakes for a few years.
> 
> I guess the Amish do not radiate their flour for bugs. Personally, I do not care if it causes me to turn green and glow, if it prevents a repeat of the above, I will eat radiated flour for the rest of my life.


Selzer - I haven't laughed this hard in ages!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear

They come in with the bird seed. When I worked at petsmart the wild bird seed had sat so long on the shelves that the entire wild bird food aisle was infested with them and we had to chuck everything out.


----------



## Furonthefloor

Yep! I stopped buying them for a while--due to the bugs & also I didn't know if they could hurt the dogs if they ate them? 

Not just one store either. The boxes were full of the bugs at the store. Also now that you know, you'll start to notice some things--I noticed the moths flying in the pet store, some of the bones you can't see bugs on--tap them on a colored surface...really tiny bugs were in them you just can't see them. 

I did notice they have been on a roll lately--haven't seen any bugs in the store. Maybe they got some complaints & were able to get rid of some of the bugs??


----------



## K9Drover

I think its inevitable really. I've found them in Corn Flakes, dog biscuits, flour. Its just real life without the pesticides to kill everything off, some bugs obviously even survive pesticides. I think we have just all become such big babies and we all need to grow up.


----------



## KZoppa

My vet told me that if you put a couple of cinnamon sticks in with the milk bones, even in an air tight container, it will actually repel and keep those nasty little critters away. And you just replace the cinnamon sticks every month or so to keep them fresh and strong. We've not had an issue with it. I even put the sticks in the dog food bucket too.


----------



## KZoppa

K9Drover said:


> I think its inevitable really. I've found them in Corn Flakes, dog biscuits, flour. Its just real life without the pesticides to kill everything off, some bugs obviously even survive pesticides. I think we have just all become such big babies and we all need to grow up.


 

I'm a big baby. All bugs freak me out. And growing old is mandatory! growing up is optional!!! lol. I dont care what anyone says, i see no need for most bugs and therefore see no need for toads, frogs, amphibians of any other kinds.... Personally, if its not cute and furry with FOUR legs, no point! I'm a wuss. I'll admit it. I scream like a little girl and jump on chairs or run out of the room or my husbands favorite (because he gets to hug me and comfort yet still make fun of me) is scream as i'm running out of the room in tears because some bug, usually a freaking roach found its way into the house and got too close or actually touched me. I may have been a tom boy growing up but i had a very tramatic experience when i was 3 with a grasshopper i swear to this day was bigger than me and i have not liked bugs since. Never liked spiders. No thanks!


----------

